
Ask HN: How to submit bug to HN - blazespin
The voting buttons on iPhone are broken because they are so small and close together.  There also is no feedback if you upvoted or down-voted.
======
detaro
contact address for the mods is in the footer, but the problem is obviously
known already. You _can_ tell what vote you triggered by the text on the link
to undo the vote.

